# Statutory Declaration



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Dear All,

I'm hoping to provide a Statutory Declaration in place of a employer's reference for the ACS Asessment.

Could anyone advise on the format of a Statutory Declaration.

Are there any forms to be filled up along with the Statutory Declaration ?

Many Thanks !!


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Does this help? Statutory Declarations


----------



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Shussel,

Thanks !!

Good Luck !!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Also try a search of the forum (if you haven't already done so) since there were lots of formats for IT people on several threads. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks. This was very useful information.
Divya


----------



## sydraj (Mar 2, 2013)

shussel said:


> Does this help? ["]Statutory Declarations[]


Hello experts,

I have a similar question.
Right now i am in australia and cleared IELTS (7.5) .
i had worked for three companies in india in past .
My first company is acquired by another company , what should i do in this case .

Also , if i need to get statutory declaration from manager/collegue then does he need to send me here on stamp paper( notarized) or what ?

Thanks alot in advance for your help.

Regards,
Syd


----------



## amanbatra (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi

I have applied for Vetasses assessment and now they are asking for my jobs and responsibilities on the letter head of the company where I worked. But I confirmed from Company's HR and they will not provide the same. Can I get the format for Self statutory declaration which I can send to Vetasses for my skill assessment purpose.

Thanks in Advance

Aman Batra


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

LNFred said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm hoping to provide a Statutory Declaration in place of a employer's reference for the ACS Asessment.
> 
> ...


Hi

Get a 20 Rupees stamp paper and following is the format

*Date: XX-XX-XXXX

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXX XXX was working with XXX Services Pvt. Ltd. at Mumbai, India as a full-time employee from 5th December 2006 till 4th December 2007 as Senior Customer Support Associate (Technical).

His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:

•	Configuring and Troubleshooting real time issues with Enterprise and SOHO customers.
•	Configuring hardwares like Modem, Firewall, Router and Switch.
•	He used to setup WAN, LAN, DMZ, VLAN, and WLAN as per customer requirement.
•	He was really good at wireless and general networking includes DHCP, NAT, PAT, ARP, Static route, IPS etc.
•	He also troubleshooted issues on OS likes Windows, Apple etc and Server 2003.
•	He has good technical skills and works pretty hard to achieve targets.
•	Most of the time scored well when it comes to customer satisfaction by helping them.


He is a talented and highly motivated engineer. A good team player, open to challenges and technically sound. I wish him all the best for his future assignments.


Thanks,



Name: CCC CCC
Designation: Project Manager
Contact No: 0900000000
Email ID: [email protected]*

This is what I did for my assessment because employer was unable to give reference letter.
Get this stamp paper notarized and signed by the person who is declaring it.

Amit


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

*statutory letter*

one of my frnd who got PR last yr (IT), he said he submitted statutory letter on a simple A4 paper and got it signed by a colleague and ACS accepted his letter.

so not too sure how and what basis ACS accepts or reject letters which are not notorized or on stamp paper. Though it might be a good idea to do it on stamp paper and have it notorized.

I too have a similiar issue - I cannot ask any colleage for a statutory letter w.r.t reference letter for my present company.
So i am thinking of asking my ex colleague who has already left the company last yr.
Will that work? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rj16 said:


> one of my frnd who got PR last yr (IT), he said he submitted statutory letter on a simple A4 paper and got it signed by a colleague and ACS accepted his letter.
> 
> so not too sure how and what basis ACS accepts or reject letters which are not notorized or on stamp paper. Though it might be a good idea to do it on stamp paper and have it notorized.
> 
> ...


Yes it works. My ex manager wrote declaration for me but neither me nor him were present in that company at that time.

Amit


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Yes it works. My ex manager wrote declaration for me but neither me nor him were present in that company at that time.
> 
> Amit



Thanks Amit. 
I have refernce letters for past companies. It is only the current company which is a problem.
what i am concerned about is that my excolleague who is ready to give me the letter was at the same destination as me and he left the company about 7 months back which i am still working for the same company. 
I cannot ask my current manager for the letter for obvious reasons. you know how it works in indian companies.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rj16 said:


> Thanks Amit.
> I have refernce letters for past companies. It is only the current company which is a problem.
> what i am concerned about is that my excolleague who is ready to give me the letter was at the same destination as me and he left the company about 7 months back which i am still working for the same company.
> I cannot ask my current manager for the letter for obvious reasons. you know how it works in indian companies.


You do not have anyone else in this company who can declare it for you apart from the Manager?


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> You do not have anyone else in this company who can declare it for you apart from the Manager?


one colleague has agreed but he's afraid that incase manager or HR comes to know about it, it'l pose a problem for him.
would ACS or DAIG call the company and tell the HR that so and so person has given a declaration for me and such details?
I am not worried if they call my company as all details i will provide in the declaration are true but i dont want to create any problem for the other person who helps me.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rj16 said:


> one colleague has agreed but he's afraid that incase manager or HR comes to know about it, it'l pose a problem for him.
> would ACS or DAIG call the company and tell the HR that so and so person has given a declaration for me and such details?
> I am not worried if they call my company as all details i will provide in the declaration are true but i dont want to create any problem for the other person who helps me.


They can cross verify the details with the employer but I don't think they will disclose his name. Also this declaration is on a personal level and does not bind the employer in any type.
But is it okay if the employer comes to know that you have applied for Aussie PR?

Amit


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> They can cross verify the details with the employer but I don't think they will disclose his name. Also this declaration is on a personal level and does not bind the employer in any type.
> But is it okay if the employer comes to know that you have applied for Aussie PR?
> 
> Amit



Hi Amit,

If my employer gets to know about my plans and the visa is successful then it shouldn't be an issue but otherwise it will b


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

also one more doubt -

Can i submit the declaration on a plan A4 paper or does it need to be on a stamp paper?
is there any sample of original declaration for reference.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

rj16 said:


> also one more doubt -
> 
> Can i submit the declaration on a plan A4 paper or does it need to be on a stamp paper?
> is there any sample of original declaration for reference.


I also have the same query...pls help


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

suresh_11in said:


> I also have the same query...pls help


Stamp paper is preferred over a blank paper. Put the declaration on a 20 rupees stamp paper and get it notarized by a lawyer. You don't want to take any chances here. I did the same and it works without any problem.

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rj16 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> If my employer gets to know about my plans and the visa is successful then it shouldn't be an issue but otherwise it will b


You should not hide this from the employer. Sometimes DIBP or the assessment authorities do back check with the employer regarding your employment term. They themselves might come to know about it.

I don't think there should be any problem even if your employer gets to know about this. This is a life changing decision which you have made and will take your career to next level. They should indeed appreciate this 

Best of luck and take care

Amit


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*statutory declaration*

can i use stamp paper to print the roles and responsibilities what else i include in this declaration. Please help.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*share format*

Can you plse share the format. [email protected]


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

rafisq1 said:


> Can you plse share the format. [email protected]


I used this one- check it out.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*self declaration*

Thanks for the file. but i want to make the self declaration instead of getting from the superior. in that case please help me.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

rafisq1 said:


> Thanks for the file. but i want to make the self declaration instead of getting from the superior. in that case please help me.


 self declaration is not accepted by ACS

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*self declration*



amitk0703 said:


> Yes it works. My ex manager wrote declaration for me but neither me nor him were present in that company at that time.
> 
> Amit


Hi, please discuss about self declaration instead from getting from the employer or senior. does self declaration is valid? any format for self declaration, plse share. thanks


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> self declaration is not accepted by ACS
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.


thanks what about for vetasess ???


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rafisq1 said:


> Hi, please discuss about self declaration instead from getting from the employer or senior. does self declaration is valid? any format for self declaration, plse share. thanks


Self declaration is invalid and ACS does not accept.

Amit


----------



## Swati-ace (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Amit, 

Hope you are doing fine.

I am starting the process for ACS and I will be providing the statutory declaration for my current organistaion (for obvious reasons).

However, for previous organistaion, I was planning to get the HR refernce letter but the organisation is overtaken by another company. Now the New HR are not providing the Verifiable Statement, (Only willing to provide the reference letter quoting I worked there but it wont have roles and responsibilties and other details).

Can I go for the Statutory Declaration option for the previous organisation as well, Reason, I have good rapport with my Ex-Manager. Will that work ?

And do you have a format for Statutory Declaration for Previous Employer (I have the one for the current employer)

Please suggest
Thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Swati-ace said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine.
> 
> ...


Format remains the same.
You can get a declaration by your ex manager.
It will work without any problem and will save your time and efforts to get the same from HR.

Amit


----------



## prav5062 (Apr 1, 2013)

Need help. My one of the previous company closed down. I do not know whereabout of my manager but know one of the colleague who will help me. He was just 8 months senioe than me and was same same designation and later promoted to one level above me though was not my supervisor but in same department. Is it ok to give declaration from him as I cannot see any workaround here.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

prav5062 said:


> Need help. My one of the previous company closed down. I do not know whereabout of my manager but know one of the colleague who will help me. He was just 8 months senioe than me and was same same designation and later promoted to one level above me though was not my supervisor but in same department. Is it ok to give declaration from him as I cannot see any workaround here.


You can get the declaration from him. But give the current contact details of the reference in the letter. In case if DIBP would like to contact him for cross verification.

Amit


----------



## prav5062 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. And in ACS it is mentioned that 

Please do not forget that if you 
are going to provide a Statutory Declaration in place of an employer reference, 
you must also include any two of the following: 
* 
1. Reference from 
ex-colleague/manager 
* 
2. Employment 
offer/contract 
* 
3. Payslips 
* 
4. Letter of 
Appreciation/award 


Here what acs mean by 'Reference from 
ex-colleague/manager ' ? we are anyway providing declaration from one of teh reference?






amitk0703 said:


> You can get the declaration from him. But give the current contact details of the reference in the letter. In case if DIBP would like to contact him for cross verification.
> 
> Amit


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.

Question 1- In the ST document we should have Witness and Notarized by same or different People.
Question 2 - In the ST document what type of stamp we should be from Notary Public
"Attested Copy" or "Attested" or "Certify that this is xerox True Copy"

----------------------------------------------------
Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 16th of August 2014

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)



Sign of notary & notorized stamps 
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kumaraseem (Sep 24, 2014)

In one of my previous company I worked in two different teams/projects and my role was different in both. Do I need to show 2 SD letters from 2 people who were in the respective projects at that time or just one will suffice in which I can mention the roles of both the projects?

For my current role, is it mandatory to have the SD from the immediate superior or from a person who is higher in hierarchy and knows me but not in my project will do? Do they contact the HR of the company for verification?


----------



## kumaraseem (Sep 24, 2014)

When one has received promotions in the current company then is it required to get the declarations for all the designations on which one was? Or can just the below line be said in the declaration and the current designation only be mentioned:

Mr So & so is working at Current Designation and is associated with this company from 2008 to till date, as a full time employee.


The SD will be given by a colleague.
Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf says that the SD should not be from a junior colleague. So I believe they will accept the SD from same level colleague.

Should there be a witness signature as well on the SD? If yes, then that means total of 3 signatures; the person making the SD, the witness to the SD and the notary? Do I also need to sign somewhere on the SD?

Thanks for answering the naive questions.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I read through some topics in 4room, and reviewed some sample documents as well, but I see all of them don't contain words to the effect “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed
Before”. So I'm really confused whether this requirement is a MUST. 
(Reference from Skill-Assessment-Guidelines-Applicants.pdf, page 14).

If anyone already got +ive result with above requirement, could you please share your document to me? Appreciate about that.

Thank you very much.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

RyanNguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read through some topics in 4room, and reviewed some sample documents as well, but I see all of them don't contain words to the effect “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed
> Before”. So I'm really confused whether this requirement is a MUST.
> ...


This terms are a must, please do not deny to comply with the recommendations!


----------



## liam jaya (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Amit,

i am planning to get reference from my previous Manager(statuatory declaration),since i could not get from HR. but he has left the company.can i give his details with his new company business card.please help.


----------



## shawney (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear All,

Please can someone help me i am applying for a PR in Australia as an Accountant general. I am currently working in dubai for one company as a finance manager. I need to give a self declaration for CPA assessment body. Can somebody help me in the same as how i go about the same and how do i get it attested and what is the format. As i do not want my current company to know since my job will be at risk.


----------



## abhimaan (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the same question. Did you get the answer for your question?


----------



## abhimaan (Mar 16, 2013)

AkhiAmu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.
> 
> ...


I have the same question. Did you get the answer for your question?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

abhimaan said:


> I have the same question. Did you get the answer for your question?


Hi Abhimaan,
When you are getting the letters (employment + certificates + mark-sheets) notarized, the notary can put the following stamps:
1. Sworn before me.
2. Attested by Me.
3. Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
4. The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The notary has to put their signature at the places where the stamps are put and mention the date.

The first time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with : 
i) Sworn Before Me
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The second time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with :
i) Attested by Me.
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.


----------



## abhimaan (Mar 16, 2013)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Abhimaan,
> When you are getting the letters (employment + certificates + mark-sheets) notarized, the notary can put the following stamps:
> 1. Sworn before me.
> 2. Attested by Me.
> ...


Thanks a lot this helps!


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

1. These documents should be attested/notarised.
2. Your employment certificates should contain your period of employment, position, salary, whether it is full time or part time, and roles and responsibilities.
3. Your employment certificates should be printed in a company letterhead - this is important if your certificate comes in more than one page.
4. In the absence of the job descriptions because HR thinks you don't need them because a generic format template is already available since time immemorial, you may want to secure a *Statutory Declaration* from your manager or colleague of higher position than yours.
5. The Statutory Declaration should contain *Sworn Before*, *Signed Before* or *Witnessed Before* signed by the authorised witness (the notary public), with the date and place in which the declaration was made and witnessed.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Abhimaan,
> When you are getting the letters (employment + certificates + mark-sheets) notarized, the notary can put the following stamps:
> 1. Sworn before me.
> 2. Attested by Me.
> ...


I am preparing two reference letters from two different collegues. So the wordings, sentences and job duties should be slightly different as they are written by two different persons? or everything can be the same just signed by different persons?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

amitk0703 said:


> LNFred said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


Hi Amit, 
is it necessary that colleague/ manager to sign the Statutory Declaration in front of notary?
Is it possible to get colleagues signature & then get it attested by notary? should it be handwritten or typed?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Amit, is it necessary to sign the Statutory Declaration by manager/ colleague in front of notary? Is it possible to get it signed by a colleague & then get it notarized?
Should it be handwritten or typed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi Amit, is it necessary to sign the Statutory Declaration by manager/ colleague in front of notary? Is it possible to get it signed by a colleague & then get it notarized?
> Should it be handwritten or typed?


It has to be signed in front of the notary

It can be technically written by hand, but in this electronic age, writing by hand would be absurd

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------

